# Ivermectin



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone uses Ivomec (ivermectin) 1%? I want to start using this as a heartworm preventive for Mater. I have read on few different sites that the proper dosage is 1/10 cc per 10 pounds. I was wondering if anyone else uses it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Why not just use Heartguard or a similar product?


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Honestly, because it is cheaper.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah, very true...I'm no help with using actual Ivermectin sorry! But I can say is that if its dosed right for your dogs size it should work the exact same way as Heartguard does...so you shouldn't have an issue. 

The liquid form is what is used to actually treat heartworm infections...just given at higher doses that can/does do damage to a dog. So be very careful.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

That's why I'm trying to find a correct dosage for preventative measures. I have no problem giving it subQ either. I know that it tastes nasty so I would prefer not to give it orally.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone else give ivermectin?


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

lots of farmers in my area give it to their dogs. but i do not know anything about it.
i dont see why it would be a problem. if i didnt have shelties (cannot have it!) i would do it.
we have to use interceptor


----------



## Sir (Feb 4, 2010)

^^Yes
I am interested in a holistic approach that works though.

Iverhart Plus, (ivermectin/pyrantel) is the prescribed heartworm preventative by the vet, for now.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

What is a holistic approach for a heartworm preventative?


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

I got some ivermectin today at TSC along with some needles. I got 20 gauge needles because that was the smallest they had available in the store... is this too big? They don't look that big...


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

mstngchic2012 said:


> What is a holistic approach for a heartworm preventative?


never heard of one. I am in a VERY VERY heartworm positive area. IMO it is not worth the risk for one day to do some preventive that is not "proven"
and most natural stuff simply does not work.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

A bit off topic, but, hell, I've just read in our local paper that some poor person here (SW Florida) just tested positive for heartworm. They hasten to say that it is very rare in humans - only 126 cases in the last 20 years. Still, the fact that it was even possible for a human to contract it had never entered my mind.


----------

